# Can't Get a Break



## ghost1066 (Jun 10, 2015)

This year sales have been off to the point I just stopped making calls but finally had trumpets start selling so I thought fine I will make them if that is what people want. Went out this morning to drill one and by the time I was done my drill press had so much run out I can't do another one. 

I had just found some good WB blanks I had stashed away to turn and now I can't do anything to them. I ordered a Jacob's chuck for my lathe but no idea if that will do what I need it to plus didn't really need to spend the $ on that. Just once in awhile I would love for something to go right for a change. 

Ok I'm done for now.


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> This year sales have been off to the point I just stopped making calls but finally had trumpets start selling so I thought fine I will make them if that is what people want. Went out this morning to drill one and by the time I was done my drill press had so much run out I can't do another one.
> 
> I had just found some good WB blanks I had stashed away to turn and now I can't do anything to them. I ordered a Jacob's chuck for my lathe but no idea if that will do what I need it to plus didn't really need to spend the $ on that. Just once in awhile I would love for something to go right for a change.
> 
> Ok I'm done for now.


Tommy, do you have a jacobs chuck for your lathe tailstock? Once you figure out drilling on your lathe you won't go back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear sales are off for you. Is it possible that the market is saturated with calls now? Recommend you take another tact, perhaps totally different than calls. Perhaps that would validate either call sales are off, or all woodworking sales are off. Best of luck in the days ahead. Chuck


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Tommy, do you have a jacobs chuck for your lathe tailstock? Once you figure out drilling on your lathe you won't go back.



That is in my OP I ordered one today but that isn't going to replace my drill press completely for what I do but hope it is good enough for calls.



Nature Man said:


> Sorry to hear sales are off for you. Is it possible that the market is saturated with calls now? Recommend you take another tact, perhaps totally different than calls. Perhaps that would validate either call sales are off, or all woodworking sales are off. Best of luck in the days ahead. Chuck



Honestly think the pot call market is. People are making pot calls then selling them for what I have in material much less adding a profit to it. I have never had much luck selling bowls but have sold a few here and there and still make them often. One reason you see me posting wood for sale rather than finished pieces is I can get all the wood to process I want and sell it cheaper but move more of it. My buddy Kris just got a mill in yesterday to do slabs so hope to have them soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> Honestly think the pot call market is. People are making pot calls then selling them for what I have in material much less adding a profit to it.


I have exchanged some not so nice messages on Facebook with some of those guys... Calls are funny. One guy can be dead, while another cant keep up. Then, out of the blue, it'll swap sides for no apparent reason. If you're on Facebook, check out 'call nutz'. It's a great way to make yourself busy.


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

Oops, I thought you meant you'd ordered a new Jacobs Chuck for your DP. Sorry! I love drilling on my lathe, and my DP is becoming jealous of the attention @Mike1950's lathe gets.

I traditionally used a standard 4-jaw check to hold my blanks, and that worked well. I recently bought a fairly inexpensive 2 jaw drilling chuck from PSI in hopes it would be decent and allow me to keep my 4jaw setup dedicated to another task. I love it... easier and more repeatable than my 4 jaw. Post up if you have any questions.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

Also on your drill press, there should be a screw to adjust runout. Generally requires removing the quill and a little trial and error. Might have just got out of adjustment somehow, unless you had a bearing go bad. Even a bearing shouldn't be an expensive fix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Also on your drill press, there should be a screw to adjust runout. Generally requires removing the quill and a little trial and error. Might have just got out of adjustment somehow, unless you had a bearing go bad. Even a bearing shouldn't be an expensive fix



Where would I look for the screw? Never had to adjust it before and it is only about 25 years old, stuff just doesn't hold up these days like it used to. I gave it a wiggle to see if there was play in the bearing but everything is tight. 

As for calls last year I couldn't keep up. This year I still have the first batch I made sitting here. The good part is other people are getting some killer blanks that I would have kept for myself.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

The screw on mine is on the opposite side of the handle. If you give me the model number of yours, I'll see if I can find a manual and locate the adjustment for ya

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Oops, I thought you meant you'd ordered a new Jacobs Chuck for your DP. Sorry! I love drilling on my lathe, and my DP is becoming jealous of the attention @Mike1950's lathe gets.
> 
> I traditionally used a standard 4-jaw check to hold my blanks, and that worked well. I recently bought a fairly inexpensive 2 jaw drilling chuck from PSI in hopes it would be decent and allow me to keep my 4jaw setup dedicated to another task. I love it... easier and more repeatable than my 4 jaw. Post up if you have any questions.


A drilling chuck you say? Not familiar with it.... I will have to check it out, I do a ton of drilling on the lathe....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> A drilling chuck you say? Not familiar with it.... I will have to check it out, I do a ton of drilling on the lathe....


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK2.html

Lots of people have good things to say about it. Takes away the wobble associated with out of square blanks. I've considered getting one, but it's cheaper to square them up lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like a cool device, but I would need more capacity than that....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like a cool device, but I would need more capacity than that....


Yeah, anything bigger than duck calls or bottle stoppers wouldn't work I wouldn't think. I wonder if two larger spigot jaws on a chuck would work the same for peppermills and such. Hmmm...


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2015)

Could be worse, they just started road construction in front of my shop. I can kiss off all the summer tourist business for this year plus it looks like my show tomorrow is going to be cancelled due to weather..... 

Up here I've got folks up the wazoo asking me to make duck calls but I'm worried I'll end up with saturation pretty quick and then how many calls would I get stuck with......


----------



## SENC (Jun 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK2.html
> 
> Lots of people have good things to say about it. Takes away the wobble associated with out of square blanks. I've considered getting one, but it's cheaper to square them up lol


Yep, that's it. I love it... but I must have hit it on sale. I would have said <50 is what I recall. Maybe I've just been recommending it too much and built up the demand!


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> The screw on mine is on the opposite side of the handle. If you give me the model number of yours, I'll see if I can find a manual and locate the adjustment for ya


Thanks here is the info from the data plate. Delta serial # is R 9149 and catalog # 11-950 not much but that is what there is.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 11, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Could be worse, they just started road construction in front of my shop. I can kiss off all the summer tourist business for this year plus it looks like my show tomorrow is going to be cancelled due to weather.....
> 
> Up here I've got folks up the wazoo asking me to make duck calls but I'm worried I'll end up with saturation pretty quick and then how many calls would I get stuck with......


Can't get much worse for me. The list of problems here is so long most people wouldn't believe it if I told them. If I had people wanting anything I would be in the shop non stop till they stopped asking. Hate to hear your season is a bust that sucks and I know about cancelled shows. I can't even get to a show since I still have no vehicle and that is going on eight months now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 11, 2015)

I couldn't find much online... but this looks like it might be it (circled). Mine is just a flat head screw. If you take the two nuts off the handle on the opposide side and carefully take off the spring, the handle should slide out, while you hold up on the quill. you can get a better look that way. My quill has a slot on the side that the screw rides in. if you tighten it up until it'll just barely slide in there, it should take out the runout.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Jonathon like you said there isn't much online thanks for looking. I saw that screw and wondered if that might be it but had no idea what to do with it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't hurt to give em a call either.

http://www.deltamachinery.com/contact-us


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Does your plate look like this?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 11, 2015)

@ripjack13 I just posted no then remembered I never looked at the motor data plate so yes it does. This along with the other numbers are all the info on the press.

Jonathon does the handle need to be removed to make adjustments? I can see the groove in the quill and tightened the screw but the runout didn't improve.


----------

